# MCHD or Acadian (CO to TX)



## jdemt (May 19, 2020)

Hey guys,

I’m trying to move to Southeast Texas in the near future and need some advice.

I should be receiving my Texas Paramedic certification relatively soon (all that’s left is fingerprints).

I have done extensive research into numerous services in the area and have come up with the following list in order of preference:

1. Montgomery County Hospital District

2. Harris County Emergency Corps

3. Various smaller towns such as Lake Jackson

4. Cypress Creek (body cams are a little off putting and I only see a volunteer position at the moment)

5. Acadian in Beaumont

6. Acadian in Houston

7. AMR Houston (last ditch)

I have already gotten a great deal of information about HCEC and Creek a couple years ago thanks to Rocket.

My main question is in regards to MCHD vs Acadian in Beaumont. I am certain that MCHD is the better place to work and it’s definitely where I want to be, but Acadian in Beaumont seems like the safe option. Both agencies have reached out to me. Acadian gives the impression that they will hire me the instant I receive my Texas cert and include a $5000 sign on bonus (I have no savings thanks to rent prices in Colorado), and MCHD told me that they will be happy to consider my application after I get my cert (recommended that I reapply for their September hiring).

I don’t see a lot of information about MCHD on this page and I’m curious about the hiring and training process. What are the odds of getting hired? Is employment contingent on a perfect performance? I don’t want to move to Texas and start training only to be terminated with nowhere to go.

I’ve been a medic with private EMS companies in Colorado for a little less than three years and I’ll be honest, I’ve forgotten a lot of things I leaned in medic school. I’m still very passionate about EMS and am really excited to move somewhere where EMS is so advanced and where I would have more opportunities to learn and advance in my career.

Sorry for the long post, but any advice is definitely appreciated.


----------



## CCCSD (May 19, 2020)

Instant hire and instant $5k. What’s the issue?

I have ZERO idea why body cams are being worn and used by EMS. So many issues with that...


----------



## RocketMedic (May 19, 2020)

Acadian isn't horrible, but be ready for "training pay' (75% of quoted wage through orientation) and a terrible "can't take sick time for the first year" policy. Plus, their Beaumont 911 area is actually the areas around Beaumont (not Beaumont itself) and it's pretty rough from multiple perspectives, still hasn't recovered much from Harvey. Given a choice, Acadian Houston would make more sense, especially if you picked up 911 shifts in Pasadena and Clear Lake. They do SSM so there's a good chance even normal IFT shifts get you a call or two in their 911 areas. 

AMR Houston is a semi-busy 100% all-transfer system. Pays well, and respects AMR seniority, but it's all IFT. No 911 there at all.

MCHD and HCEC are similar to one another in that they're almost all dual-medic. They pride themselves on developing employees and I've never seen it as particularly hard-core, they don't have the reputation of firing people at the drop of a hat. New(ish) medics like yourself are actually who they really, really want- someone who understands that they don't know a lot and are willing to learn their way. I'd give a bit of preference to MCHD on this front in that you're going to be working for a very, very long time (years) with a senior medic even post-clearance. Their pay is good but their benefits can be a little pricey. HCEC is a 501c3, so the pay and benefits aren't exactly comparable but are still decent. Creek is similar but is the problem child of the area. You've also got Harris County ESD 8 (Northwest EMS) in Tomball, TX and Cy-Fair Fire Department and ESD-48 in Katy, Fort Bend EMS, Colorado County EMS, Wharton County EMS, Pearland Fire, Galveston EMS, League City EMS, Southlake EMS/ESD 5 and a handful of other ones.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 19, 2020)

Don't go too far north, west or east of Houston, it gets pretty bad pretty fast. If you're thinking "Texas" and not necessarily married to SE TX, you've also got great options in Central TX as well- San Marcos/Hayes County, City of Schertz, Kendall and Kerr Counties, etc. And there's also Williamson County and ATC EMS. Rumor has it that WilCo is going to hire again in August/September and they're a destination employer (if you're down for 24/48s). 

If you're looking for East TX, Christus (Champion rebrand) and UT Health EMS (the old Paramedics Plus/ETMC) are pretty generic. MedStar is pretty much the only non-fire 911 game in the DFW metro that doesn't suck.


----------



## DrParasite (May 21, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I have ZERO idea why body cams are being worn and used by EMS. So many issues with that...


Please explain.... as with PD, bodycams save more careers and defend against false accusations than cause issues.

@jdemt apply to them all, so you have your choice of which agency you want to work for.  if you want to work for MCHD, but you can't right now, than apply elsewhere and apply to MCHD when they open up.


----------



## CCCSD (May 21, 2020)

please prove all the hundreds, no thousands,  of terminated EMTs based on false allegations. I would not give consent to being recorded while being treated. Would you allow your PMD to film you? No. Who controls it? It’s not LE records, controlled under Case Law.


----------



## DrParasite (May 21, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I would not give consent to being recorded while being treated.


That's swell.  
Texas is a one-party consent state according to Texas Penal Code: 18 USC 2511 (2) d and that means your consent isn't needed.

But if you insist on not being treated, you have the option to sign a refusal form and I'm sure the EMS crew will gladly leave you alone.

Feel free to enjoy some additional research on this topic.  here, I even got you a few places to start:








						Can You See Me Now? Body-Worn Cameras in EMS - JEMS: EMS, Emergency Medical Services - Training, Paramedic, EMT News
					

Can You See Me Now? Body-Worn Cameras in EMS - JEMS: EMS, Emergency Medical Services - Training, Paramedic, EMT News - Exclusives Get the most up-to-date news from the Journal of Emergency Medical Services.




					www.jems.com
				











						When will every EMT wear a body camera?
					

An EMT's attack of a restrained patient is a reminder for all leaders to discuss response to provocations and consider body-worn cameras to capture the EMS point-of-view




					www.ems1.com
				











						Body Cameras in EMS
					

EMS professionals are known for having opinions, but one topic that is sure to bring out their thoughts is the idea of bringing cameras into their world. Whether expressed as a fear of HIPAA violat…




					www.highperformanceems.com
				





			6 Effect of an EMS body-worn camera | BMJ Open
		









						Body-worn Cameras Can Help Reduce EMS Errors - HS Today
					

A pilot study has found that body worn cameras can help to reduce paramedic errors in pre-hospitalization documentation. Researchers studied Hennepin County (Minnesota) EMS paramedics, who were equipped with head-mounted BWCs attached to clear lens occupational safety glasses. After documenting...




					www.hstoday.us


----------



## jdemt (May 21, 2020)

Renegade: Thank you very much for your detailed response. Very helpful!

CCCSD: I’m tired of privatized EMS and I feel like I’m not making any progress going from one private agency to another every 2-3 years. But they are still an option.

Parasite: That’s the plan. Hopefully I’ll have my pick of the litter and be able to chose the best place to stay for a career in the end.

How does every post I make cause an argument?!? Lol it’s been two years since I made a post here. Last time it was NIBP. The littlest thing I say leads to a debate. Was merely saying that I didn’t really care for the idea of body cams (not a deal breaker) just like I don’t enjoy drive cams. But since my end goal is to be a cop I suppose I should just get used to the idea.

Thank you everyone for your feedback!


----------



## DragonClaw (May 21, 2020)

jdemt said:


> Renegade: Thank you very much for your detailed response. Very helpful!
> 
> CCCSD: I’m tired of privatized EMS and I feel like I’m not making any progress going from one private agency to another every 2-3 years. But they are still an option.
> 
> ...



Some folks on here think you've said fightin' words when you really just said words.  Wouldn't take it to heart. 

I'd warn you MCHD only takes medics, but you've got that squared away. Hands down nicest newest trucks. Big trucks.  Power loaders. Bells and whistles. Ugh they're so nice. It's hard to look at. 

I see Acadian less often, I spoke to them and they seem 😐. Though they may or may not be, as the personnel I spoke to may have not been good workers or something. Maybe there's a reason for a 5K bonus. More than looking attractive. 

Cypress creek.  I was told a story about how someone said something on camera unrelated to a call and they were reprimanded. They're very progressive in their approaches and protocols as I understand it, but high call volume and high stress. I did their physical and testing, but without experience in EMS I was not a preferred candidate. I'm looking to reapply. They seem like good people.

LJEMS seemed good too, but again without experience they didn't seem interested in me.  They said my interview was great and all, but I just didn't have experience.  Maybe that's a polite way to say no even if it had nothing to do with experience. 

AMR is definitely 100% IFT. If you are a medic and decide to go CCT (critical care paramedic) it won't be surprising if you run hot a decent amount of time. CATS get vents. I believe regular medics get pumps.  

Call volume varies. Most COVID pts have gone ALS as far as I know.  Trucks are.... old.  They break frequently. As a medic you'll probably get a less crappy truck. Probably. It's pretty chill, you see a lot of various MOI NOI, some voluntary and involuntary psychs.  Involuntary get a constable to follow you. 

There's room to move up as people come and go frequently.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2020)

Cypress Creek is currently undergoing a lot of turmoil as management gets investigated. Also, ROFL at “progressive”, it’s a tiered system where non-supervisors are functionally California-level paramedics minus.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 23, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Cypress Creek is currently undergoing a lot of turmoil as management gets investigated. Also, ROFL at “progressive”, it’s a tiered system where non-supervisors are functionally California-level paramedics minus.


Investigated for what?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2020)

Fraud, embezzlement, dash of sexual harassment, take your pick.








						Channel 2 Investigates: Cypress Creek EMS COO admits using publicly funded facility for personal use
					

In a stunning revelation at the end of a board meeting, the No. 2 Cypress Creek administrator admitted to getting his car fixed on two occasions at the garage designed to fix his organization’s ambulances.




					www.click2houston.com
				








Basically the ESD is fed up with CCEMS leadership and is tired of their stonewalling. Plus it certainly seems that multiple “respected leadership figures” got caught with their hands in the taxpayer till...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 23, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Fraud, embezzlement, dash of sexual harassment, take your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh...


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2020)

Cypress Creek EMS and ESD 11 clash over alleged mishandling of assets
					

Board members for Harris County Emergency Service District No. 11 held a public meeting...




					www.chron.com
				




Sounds like trouble keeps brewing there.

ESD48 and Cy-Fair Fire are also hiring actively right now for paramedics.


			Current Openings - OnShift Employ Applicant Tracking System


----------



## jdemt (May 23, 2020)

Looks like a bad link renegade but thanks for your previous insight!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2020)

jdemt said:


> Looks like a bad link renegade but thanks for your previous insight!


Fixed


----------



## jdemt (May 23, 2020)

Nice! Thank you! I keep seeing a Texas drivers license as a requirement is something that I can get done once I’m there or will they throw my app away after they see I don’t have one?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 23, 2020)

jdemt said:


> Nice! Thank you! I keep seeing a Texas drivers license as a requirement is something that I can get done once I’m there or will they throw my app away after they see I don’t have one?



By the time you get hired and get down there and get through new employee orientation and such, you'll have it.  

I wouldn't lie but I wouldn't be worried about it. Easily remedied.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2020)

They’ll accept out-of-state licenses for applications.


----------



## Tigger (May 23, 2020)

Probably could go work at Acadian or some other private until you get on with a more solid service, but I wouldn't expect to see much if any of that bonus. 

As for body cameras, off putting or not, seems like small pickings. More and more ambulances with recorded patient care areas now too, something you likely would not find out until you worked there. Drive cameras are the same way and doubtless getting more prevalent.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 24, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Probably could go work at Acadian or some other private until you get on with a more solid service, but I wouldn't expect to see much if any of that bonus.
> 
> As for body cameras, off putting or not, seems like small pickings. More and more ambulances with recorded patient care areas now too, something you likely would not find out until you worked there. Drive cameras are the same way and doubtless getting more prevalent.



A bad accident is apparently why we now have cameras. They're in every single vehicle now. WC vans, event vans. Sup cars. 

Also, soon the hospital will be able to track our vehicles and know where we are at all times. Sups included.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 24, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Probably could go work at Acadian or some other private until you get on with a more solid service, but I wouldn't expect to see much if any of that bonus.
> 
> As for body cameras, off putting or not, seems like small pickings. More and more ambulances with recorded patient care areas now too, something you likely would not find out until you worked there. Drive cameras are the same way and doubtless getting more prevalent.


From what I hear, the cameras are used less for clinical QI and more for Orwellian surveillance.


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> A bad accident is apparently why we now have cameras. They're in every single vehicle now. WC vans, event vans. Sup cars.
> 
> Also, soon the hospital will be able to track our vehicles and know where we are at all times. Sups included.


I am surprised that there is an AMR operation out there that _doesn't_ have GPS tracking on their units. Automatic Vehicle Locating is pretty helpful for dispatching the closet unit and should probably be considered the standard.


RenegadeRiker said:


> From what I hear, the cameras are used less for clinical QI and more for Orwellian surveillance.


We do not use ours for QI, but rather to have something to fall back on in the event accusations are made by patients/family/other folks. Certainly have helped more folks than they've hurt for us.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 25, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I am surprised that there is an AMR operation out there that _doesn't_ have GPS tracking on their units. Automatic Vehicle Locating is pretty helpful for dispatching the closet unit and should probably be considered the standard.



Dispatch knows. But the hospital system we're contracted with wants to know too.


----------



## TXmed (Jun 20, 2020)

Does anyone have any working knowledge of cy-fairs new structure? Are their medics also FF?


----------



## Will980 (Jun 21, 2020)

The structure stayed the same at CFFD, the only thing that changed was that we now directly work for the ESD, they take very good care of there employees. Pay is great, retirement is great, and the equipment is top notch. While we are one department, EMS does not do fire and you do not need to be fire certified to work on the EMS side. We only hire paramedics and most trucks are double paramedic, we have a few people who have been here a long time and are AEMT or EMT.


----------



## TXmed (Jun 25, 2020)

Will980 said:


> The structure stayed the same at CFFD, the only thing that changed was that we now directly work for the ESD, they take very good care of there employees. Pay is great, retirement is great, and the equipment is top notch. While we are one department, EMS does not do fire and you do not need to be fire certified to work on the EMS side. We only hire paramedics and most trucks are double paramedic, we have a few people who have been here a long time and are AEMT or EMT.



Do the paid fire guys ever work shifts on the medic ? Or is it completely separate ? I know they've only recently shifted to paid fire


----------

